# 1/12 Racing Action In Moonachie, Nj



## domracer (Apr 14, 2007)

Join us on friday evenings for some great 1/12 ozite carpet road racing in moonachie, nj. Get a head start on the indoor season. 

1/12 racing is 1c lipo 13.5 brushless and we are having an increased amount of cars every week.

contact chris at xtreme rc addicts for info.


----------

